# My Star girl, border collie mix



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

So this is my Star, she's about 6 months old now, we were told a border collie mix but they really didn't know what the mix was, every paper the shelter gave us had a different thing written for breed: border collie/lab on the adoption papers, vet record border collie/beagle, and something else just said border collie, and on petfinder they admitted they had no clue! The border collie is pretty obvious, no idea with what she is mixed or if she is, so here she is:

Her in her normal blurry movement shot, excited about the neighbor's dog:









The first day she came home, so excited about finding toys:









and one of those rare moments she's actually used up her huge stores of energy:









If anyone thinks they see some sort of different doggy in her I love hearing what people think.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Star is a pretty dog! She's definitely BC mix and I can see a bit of Lab in her, but there's something else too that I can't put my finger on right now. I'll check my dog book and see what it is.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll take her! What are the shipping charges? Do you take PayPal?


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Star is a pretty dog! She's definitely BC mix and I can see a bit of Lab in her, but there's something else too that I can't put my finger on right now. I'll check my dog book and see what it is.


I was thinking there was some lab, Sometimes I think I see it in her face then others all I can make out is the border collie nipping at my heels! She's so different from my boyfriend's sisters dog in looks (her dog is a lab/border collie) I was having doubts, her dog is just blue border collie eyes in the body of a black lab, star definitely leans more towards the collie.



Marsh Muppet said:


> I'll take her! What are the shipping charges? Do you take PayPal?


hehe, I don't think I could part with her permanently, but I'd consider a lease until she's over her nippy phase, my poor fingers and heels need a break!


----------

